# Mention something you were good at in high school.



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2019)

Band
Girls
Wood shop 
More girls
Math
Even more girls and
History.


----------



## IKE (Feb 7, 2019)

Getting in trouble.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 7, 2019)

Truancy.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 7, 2019)

Getting in trouble 
music
art 
getting into trouble 
woodworking 
English 
science 
getting into trouble


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2019)

I can't think of one single thing, I was just biding my time!nthego:

_“Let me tell you this: if you meet a loner, no matter what they tell you, it's not because they enjoy solitude. It's because they have tried to blend into the world before, and people continue to disappoint them.” _― *Jodi Picoult*


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

Boring answer but I was good in all my subjects and very good at behaving.

The perfect child and student 

Maybe that’s why I tend to get into trouble in my senior years.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2019)

I was really good at English, Business economics and Social studies....

I was also good at playing truant...and being obnoxious to certain teachers.. they were bullies who would lash out for no reason with a leather strap so I thought, if I'm going to get it  unfairly anyway..I might as well get it for _Something!_!...I hope the evil head of maths who thought it was fun to beat the crap out of every kid, especially girls, had a horrible life after he retired!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2019)

Trouble, history, social studies, truancy.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I was really good at English, Business economics and Social studies....
> 
> I was also good at playing truant...and being obnoxious to certain teachers.. they were bullies who would lash out for no reason with a leather strap so I thought, if I'm going to get it  unfairly anyway..I might as well get it for _Something!_!...I hope the evil head of maths who thought it was fun to beat the crap out of every kid, especially girls, had a horrible life after he retired!!



Even when the Principal was still allowed to hit students...it was only males, never females....at least in all the schools I went to.

Detention is what girls got...so did boys if it wasn’t a bad enough incident to ge the paddle.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 7, 2019)

I was good at English.  

Good at making friends.  

Best at being a bad influence! 


I went to a private catholic school, taught by Nuns and so mostly I became good at setting a bad example for my friends!    I was always the one putting on face makeup and telling the nuns it was cream for acne, showing the other girls how to hike the waistband of our uniform dresses up over the belt to make a mini skirt as soon as we got beyond the walls of the school, how to flirt with the boys from the neighboring boys' school.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2019)

I loved high school.  No truancy.
Worked in vice principal's office during one of my study halls.

Wrote a column for the school newspaper which everyone liked.

Was active in several clubs and especially liked French Club.  Helped to organize a dinner where everyone made & brought a French dish.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2019)

I was just plain good
Didn’t even know it

Worked nights
Slept days…in class…when I went
The principal, Mr Weigard, greeted me in the hall one of the days I’d shown up.

 ‘Well, now, Mr O'……, glad you could make it’
‘Yeah, I’ve been sick, walking pneumonia……from asiatic flu, cough, cough’

If worked, he backed off

Come to think about it, I never thanked Heather for filling in the grade books
She may very well have been the reason I made it to the senior year

Gosh, she had a nice hind end
Another reason to attend 

But

I had this job
A really good one
The best

When we moved closer to town, I got an evening job at a rather posh restaurant.
The Hillvilla, up on Terwilliger blvd
It worked well with my junior year schedule.
Work till 11pm…sleep through class…if I went.

Washing pots and pans.
My first day, I ran a sink full of water, hot and cold.
The owner, Ed Palaske, reminded me of Mr McGoo, kindly, gently turned off the cold water.
Hot water and steam came outta the tap.
‘We don’t use cold water. It’s not so sanitary.’
His forearms looked like lobsters…no hair, red, much like a burn victim.
Lou, the cook, doing a great impression of Ed Asner, just leaned on the counter and grinned.
Damn, I’d never known hot water up till then.
The crab pots and pans, from making crab louie, did loosen up better.

Then I graduated to the salad bar.
Much like a bar tender.
The waitresses would come up, order, and I’d prep, sip a coke and munch on crackers.

This one waitress, guess she was in her late thirties, would tell me dirty jokes and chit chat when ordering.
She had blonde hair, all pulled back, like Kim Novak in Vertigo…..rather buxom….like my dad’s Police gazette gals. 
I had fantasies about her while I was sleeping in class.

Sometimes a dignitary would call me over,
‘Hey sport, here’s a buck, get me a pack of Winstons outta the machine….keep the change.’

If a patron didn’t like their meal, one of us would get it.
Damn, it was good.

After my shift, and the upstairs was closing, I’d head downstairs and get another coke from the bar, and if lucky, I’d chat more with Kim Novak, and watch her sit there, undulating.

I think that was my best high school job.
I know it was.

So, I was good at that


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I was good at English.
> 
> Good at making friends.
> 
> ...



I went to a public HS but did go to a Catholic school for a few grades in elementary school.

The girls that went to our local Catholic High School all had a bad reputation....must have been true, lol. .


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> The girls that went to our local Catholic High School all had a bad reputation....


Add that to those little outfits.....whoa
Enough to cause a young lad convert


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I was good at English.
> 
> Good at making friends.
> 
> ...



Boy did you bring back memories of my catholic high school days. Every morning we had to kneel on the floor and the nun would check if our uniform touched the floor and be longer then your knees. If it wasn't you got in trouble. Then as soon as we left school we would hike up our uniform. And when we went to dances the priest would be at the door and check every girls outfits. When the Twist came out we weren't allowed to dance to it. So a group would form a circle and in the middle we would be doing the Twist as long as the Priest didn't see you. I wonder now would they would do if they knew what we did behind the bleachers !Hahaha


----------



## Ronni (Feb 7, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Boy did you bring back memories of my catholic high school days. Every morning we had to kneel on the floor and the nun would check if our uniform touched the floor and be longer then your knees. If it wasn't you got in trouble. Then as soon as we left school we would hike up our uniform. And when we went to dances the priest would be at the door and check every girls outfits. When the Twist came out we weren't allowed to dance to it. So a group would form a circle and in the middle we would be doing the Twist as long as the Priest didn't see you. I wonder now would they would do if they knew what we did behind the bleachers !Hahaha



YASSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Omg the things we did! :badgirl:   :fun:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 7, 2019)

Really good at two things...…..Speech & Drama Class and Typing Class. The rest of my high school classes, basically between ok and poor. IOW, I was one of those in the bottom of the class, when it came to certain class grades. One thing I was SUPER at...……..attendance! Only days I missed in high school were the days that the school was closed due to snow. At graduation, I was called up on the stage and given a 4-Year Perfect Attendance Award...…..mainly due to my Guardian Parents, not me!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Even when the Principal was still allowed to hit students...it was only males, never females....at least in all the schools I went to.
> 
> Detention is what girls got...so did boys if it wasn’t a bad enough incident to ge the paddle.



It wasn't supposed to be females in our school either, but it didn't stop the sadistic teachers who got their rocks off on it..and I was at what was classed as a very good school.. When punishment was dished out it was supposed to be across the palms only thus... 






This was the thick leather belt ( tawse)






,,but there was a few teachers who would lash out to girls, but not just on the hands, could be anywhere and everywhere. Face. head, arms legs,.. everywhere...


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It wasn't supposed to be females in our school either, but it didn't stop the sadistic teachers who got their rocks off on it..and I was at what was classed as a very good school.. When punishment was dished out it was supposed to be across the palms only thus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes!   I’m not sure about HS but I know that a wooden type paddle was used in grade school.  I remember this because one boy received quite a few whacks for something he did and then I heard he was having kidney problems so he was hit higher than should have been.

I also had a crush on him, as did every girl in that school.

We all liked the bad boys.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> One thing I was SUPER at...……..attendance! Only days I missed in high school were the days that the school was closed due to snow. At graduation, I was called up on the stage and given a 4-Year Perfect Attendance Award


Ah, you were that guy

Thank you

Things just average out sometimes


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2019)

My favorite subjects were Math and Science....and away from school, working on cars and drag racing.


----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2019)

English, lit and journalism were my best subjects.  I worked on the school newspaper and was the yearbook editor my senior year.  I sang in the choir my freshman year only.  I was pretty good at staying out of trouble, or at least not getting caught.....LOL.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2019)

Girls
Cutting class
Girls
Recess
Girls


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2019)

jujube said:


> English, lit and journalism were my best subjects.  I worked on the school newspaper and was the yearbook editor my senior year.  I sang in the choir my freshman year only.  I was pretty good at staying out of trouble, or at least not getting caught.....LOL.



I played Cello in the school orchestra, never great  at it really, so I didn't bother any more  after I left school.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 7, 2019)

Had a steady girl through highschool starting freshman and ended after I had to leave for college. Worked in a grocery store through HS so not active. Cut school several time a year to go downtown Chicago and mess around and act goofy.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2019)

Geometry.   I now  hold a BS  degree.


----------



## 911 (Feb 7, 2019)

I did well in most of my subjects. I think my GPA was 3.3 when I graduated. High school was a blast, mostly. Always something going on. We never would have had time to play video games or text on the phones.


----------



## moosehead (Feb 7, 2019)

Gary, Gary, Gary......You was a baaaad boy!!! As for "Kim Novak......We had an art teacher (I planned to be a commercial artist ) that looked so much like Rita Hayworth it was spooky. She used to stand behind me at times while I was busy drawing the fruit bowls we had to do and she made me sooo nervous....The pat on the shoulder was a thing I still remember....


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2019)

I excelled at primping and rolling my long hair on orange juice cans.
School newspaper and on the yearbook committee
NHS junior and senior class
Snare drum for the drum and bugle corps, which was also known as the "drunk and bottle corps."   

Fun times.


----------



## moosehead (Feb 7, 2019)

I wanted to be a commercial artist. Anyway, after the first month of art classes, which were boring due to having to draw flowers in vases, fruit in bowls, we were told we would be going to an art class which would have a LIVE model. The guys couldn't wait. 

Came the big day we arrived at class, picked out the easel we would use and waited for the LIVE model to show up.....The curtain parted and out strode the model....HE was wearing a bathing suit and got into position for we budding Van Goghs. Talk about a let down.....Lost interest in commercial art shortly after that. 

I then discovered I enjoyed writing...Short stories. Got a great comment from my English teacher who said my writing style was comparable to Dickens and Stephen Leacock. That was a complement but...Charles Dickens??? All in all enjoyed High School...….


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 7, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Geometry.   I now  hold a BS  degree.



Me too, especially Euclidian geometry.
Loved algebra too.

I also enjoyed parsing and analysis of sentences.
Same skill set for all of these, I suppose.


----------



## Invictus (Feb 7, 2019)

Girls.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2019)

Ronni said:


> YASSSSSS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Omg the things we did! :badgirl:   :fun:




I think I was a Bad Bad Girl !
epper:epper:epper:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 7, 2019)

Cutting class. I got away with it because I was so quiet and meek. My girl friend and I would go to our homeroom and then leave and go to New York City by bus. It was only about 30 minutes away. We would see all the live TV shows that were on during the day. You didn't need tickets back then and the lines were short. We got caught red handed only once. We got front row seats to watch a game show and the camera scanned the audience and there we were waving like two fools. Little did we realize the teachers had the same shows on in the teachers lounge. 

The next day  a teacher asked if we enjoyed the show. I almost died. I think we got detention for a week. I went to quite a large high school and half the time attendance wasn't taken. If we were asked, we said we went to the school nurse. They never checked. I was also quite good at forging my Moms signature which came in very handy.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2019)

@ Ruth n Jersey

I'm shocked! Sounds like fun, though.   Good story.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 7, 2019)

Cross Country strolls during games lessons.They were supposed to be runs......I still take a stroll around that route.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2019)

Warrigal said:


> Me too, especially Euclidian geometry.
> Loved algebra too.
> 
> I also enjoyed parsing and analysis of sentences.
> Same skill set for all of these, I suppose.



No surprise you became a teacher, warrigal...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Cutting class. I got away with it because I was so quiet and meek. My girl friend and I would go to our homeroom and then leave and go to New York City by bus. It was only about 30 minutes away. We would see all the live TV shows that were on during the day. You didn't need tickets back then and the lines were short. We got caught red handed only once. We got front row seats to watch a game show and the camera scanned the audience and there we were waving like two fools. Little did we realize the teachers had the same shows on in the teachers lounge.
> 
> The next day  a teacher asked if we enjoyed the show. I almost died. I think we got detention for a week. I went to quite a large high school and half the time attendance wasn't taken. If we were asked, we said we went to the school nurse. They never checked. I was also quite good at forging my Moms signature which came in very handy.



That's too funny!


----------

